# Shredded chicken



## inchrisin (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm interested in making some shredded chicken for taquitos.  I've made pulled pork before, but never pulled/shredded chicken.

I was looking up a few videos on how to make shredded chicken to see if there is a quick easy way to do it.  I saw a bunch of people trying to use (at least) two forks to try to pull it apart after cooking or boiling the chicken.  It took them all at least 5 min/chicken breast.  PFFT!  I've always had lots of luck just using my fingers with pulled pork.  I'm not going to go as far as to dirty a stand mixer to get the job done, but that doesn't look like a bad idea either.

My interest, I think, lies in the process of cooking the chicken, instead of actually shredding it.  Does anyone have any recommendations for how to cook the chicken to get it "falling off the bone" tender?  Boiling it looks like a great way to get the consistency, but lose all the flavor.  What else is there?


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 20, 2012)

Pressure cooking works great for getting chicken to a point where it can be easily shredded.  And since you use a small amount of liquid, the flavor is more concentrated in the resulting broth  which can be used to flavor your shredded chicken.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't say where I saw this for sure, but I saw someone throw their cooked chicken into their stand mixer and use the paddle attachment to shred it!

(Ok, I had to Google it and there are a boatload of hits. =P I wasn't just dreaming!)


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 20, 2012)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Can't say where I saw this for sure, but I saw someone throw their cooked chicken into their stand mixer and use the paddle attachment to shred it!
> 
> (Ok, I had to Google it and there are a boatload of hits. =P I wasn't just dreaming!)



Lol!  I guess that would work!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 20, 2012)

To make chicken that will be shredded for a Mexican meal, I'll braise it with the appropriate spices or grill it after a marinade/rub in the appropriate spices. I've never had a problem shredding it.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken breasts are hard to shred.  They are almost all lean protein do they cook up fast and firm.

Boiling chicken makes it rubbery and close to impossible to actually shred.  Plus, it will be gross.

Try gently poaching it.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2012)

I vote for using a pre-cooked rotisserie chicken to shred.


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I vote for using a pre-cooked rotisserie chicken to shred.



I'm liken the way you are thinken!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 20, 2012)

Guess I should add that if I'm shredding chicken, I do it with my fingers.  I don't think I'd drag out my KA for the task unless I was cooking for a gigantic crowd.


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Guess I should add that if I'm shredding chicken, I do it with my fingers.  I don't think I'd drag out my KA for the task unless I was cooking for a gigantic crowd.



What do you mean by drag it out??? Isn't it always on the counter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2012)

For pulled chicken, I braise the chicken with red enchilada sauce, add water if it looks like burning.  Stays nice and moist, shreds easily and it's already seasoned.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> What do you mean by drag it out??? Isn't it always on the counter?



HA! That must be nice.


----------

